# Wissen Sie, an welchen Spielen Bob Bates beteiligt war?



## Administrator (12. August 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Solon25 (12. August 2005)

Bisher 41 votes und keiner hat's verraten    who the heck is he...


----------



## Rinderteufel (12. August 2005)

Who the fuck is Bob Bates?

Und vor allem: Wen interessiert das?^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2005)

Rinderteufel am 12.08.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Who the fuck is Bob Bates?
> 
> Und vor allem: Wen interessiert das?^^



Die ganzen Jungspunds wohl eher nicht. ^^ Wobei man dazu sagen muß der Herr war auch eher um 1990-1995 herum sehr aktiv bei Legend Entertainment. An zuletzt Unreal 2 will er sich vielleicht auch nicht so sehr erinnern oder von andern daran erinnert werden.


----------



## MoS (12. August 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 12.08.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganzen Jungspunds wohl eher nicht. ^^ Wobei man dazu sagen muß der Herr war auch eher um 1990-1995 herum sehr aktiv bei Legend Entertainment.


Was hat der denn tolles geschaffen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2005)

MoS am 12.08.2005 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat der denn tolles geschaffen?





> Unreal II: The Awakening (2003), Atari Europe S.A.S.U.
> The Terminator: Dawn of Fate (2002), Infogrames, Inc.
> John Saul's Blackstone Chronicles: An Adventure in Terror (199, Mindscape Inc.
> Callahan's Crosstime Saloon (1997), Mindscape Inc.
> ...


Weitere Infos


----------



## Ricco2001 (12. August 2005)

> Unreal II: The Awakening (2003), Atari Europe S.A.S.U.
> The Terminator: Dawn of Fate (2002), Infogrames, Inc.
> John Saul's Blackstone Chronicles: An Adventure in Terror (199, Mindscape Inc.
> Callahan's Crosstime Saloon (1997), Mindscape Inc.
> ...



Von den Spielen kenne ich nur Unreal2 (fand ich schlecht..) und ich bin seit dem C64 dabei und lese Computerzeitschriften seit der ASM.
Hab ich da ein schwarzen Fleck im Hirn oder warum sagt mir das alles überhaupt nichts?


----------



## HanFred (12. August 2005)

ich kenn noch Shannara, das fand ich ziemlich gut.
"i will eat your soul!"  
hmm, den rest kenne ich nicht bis auf Unreal 2, was mich auch nicht umgehauen hat.

edit: das Sherlock Holmes spiel könnte ich auch gespielt haben, davon fand ich alle nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht sensationell.


----------



## davidian2000 (12. August 2005)

nö.

wen interessiert der name hinter einem produkt ?

ich kenn auch nicht den designer meiner logitech-maus namentlich, trotzdem nutz ich sie ruhigen gewissens


----------



## Teslatier (12. August 2005)

SYSTEM am 12.08.2005 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


keine ahnung. aber das interessiert mich eh nicht sonderlich, wer an welchen spielen beteiligt war.


----------



## HanFred (12. August 2005)

davidian2000 am 12.08.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> nö.
> 
> wen interessiert der name hinter einem produkt ?
> 
> ich kenn auch nicht den designer meiner logitech-maus namentlich, trotzdem nutz ich sie ruhigen gewissens


ich sehe das ähnlich. sogar bei musik ist es mir oft egal, von wem sie stammt, solange ich nicht daran denke, sie zu kaufen.


----------



## drecksstrauss (13. August 2005)

> Unreal II: The Awakening (2003), Atari Europe S.A.S.U.
> The Terminator: Dawn of Fate (2002), Infogrames, Inc.
> John Saul's Blackstone Chronicles: An Adventure in Terror (199, Mindscape Inc.
> Callahan's Crosstime Saloon (1997), Mindscape Inc.
> ...



Wer zur Hölle is Bob Bates? Die Spiele scheinen ja total unbekannt zu sein.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2005)

drecksstrauss am 13.08.2005 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spiele scheinen ja total unbekannt zu sein.




unbekannt ? 

also die spellcasting- reihe geniesst´ja wohl kultstatus und zumindest unreal 2 dürfte auch jeder kennen ( aber auch der rest ist nicht wirklich "unbekannt") .


----------



## Hadrian (14. August 2005)

Bonkic am 13.08.2005 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> drecksstrauss am 13.08.2005 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. August 2005)

SYSTEM am 12.08.2005 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Nein, kenne ich nicht.
Ich kenne zwar die meisten der Spiele (Nalis Liste) mit Namen, aber wer Spiele bastelt interessiert mich eigentlich eher weniger (= gar nicht, besser gesagt).


----------



## Alex (28. August 2005)

drecksstrauss am 13.08.2005 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> > Unreal II: The Awakening (2003), Atari Europe S.A.S.U.
> > The Terminator: Dawn of Fate (2002), Infogrames, Inc.
> > John Saul's Blackstone Chronicles: An Adventure in Terror (199, Mindscape Inc.
> > Callahan's Crosstime Saloon (1997), Mindscape Inc.
> ...



oh Mann, welch Frevel. Bob Bates ist einer der Gründerväter von Infocom und seines Zeichens verantwortlich für einige der besten Adventures aller Zeiten.

wer die Spellcasting Trilogie oder Eric the Unready nicht kennt, sollte sich niemals Adventure-Fan nennen. Das waren noch Spiele mit Klasse, Witz und Stil. Sowas gibt es schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr...


----------



## King-of-Pain (28. August 2005)

Alex am 28.08.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> drecksstrauss am 13.08.2005 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kann gut sein aber nicht jeder hatt damals schon gezockt    
ich mag adventures (kenne aber fast nur die Monkey Island reihe   ) aber wenn mir jemand sagt wo ich die oben genaanten games herkriege und unter win XP zum laufen kriege kann sich das ja ändern


----------



## Killtech (28. August 2005)

[X]Nein, und es ist mir auch ziemlich schnuppe.

MfG, Killtech

PS: Dein neuer Ava macht mich ganz rattig, Rindi!


----------



## Spassbremse (1. September 2005)

Bob Bates ist wohl nur dem etwas elitäreren (von Unreal II mal abgesehen) Zirkel von PC Spielern ein Begriff.    *duck, wegrenn*

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## XMasTree (6. September 2005)

Ricco2001 am 12.08.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > Unreal II: The Awakening (2003), Atari Europe S.A.S.U.
> > The Terminator: Dawn of Fate (2002), Infogrames, Inc.
> > John Saul's Blackstone Chronicles: An Adventure in Terror (199, Mindscape Inc.
> > Callahan's Crosstime Saloon (1997), Mindscape Inc.
> ...



Hm, weil das Zeug alles nich so besonders war, als dass man deswegen den Namen von dem Kerl kennen müsste..

Kein Vergleich mit Richard Garriot, Sid Meier oder Peter Molyneux


----------



## spimer (8. September 2005)

XMasTree am 06.09.2005 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ricco2001 am 12.08.2005 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




seh ich auch so, die namen die du erwähnt hast sind wohl mehr bekannt als ein bobbates! und ich schimpf mich auch adventurefan obwohl ich diese games ned kanne (ausser halt u2)!


----------

